# Behavior change



## kenny1991 (Dec 30, 2012)

Hey guys. So I have written on the forum a few times regarding our near 6 month old boy Astro.

So, this past week, my partner and I went away for a few days (6 days). We were reluctant to go away with him at such a young age but we had booked the holiday a while back.

Instead of a traditional boarding kennel, we purposely chose a place run solely by a husband and wife. I had heard very good things about them. So basically, they are a husband and wife, who do this as their job. It's a pet sitting/boarding facility where they take in dogs and have them in their houses.

Another reason why we opted for this particular place was also because they have 2 German short haired pointers and a boxer themselves. So we knew astro would have a great time wih all the dogs.

The husband takes out the dogs every day for long hikes in the bush, runs along the beach and days at their farm. So it's safe to say that astro got a HEAP of exercise.

Also, they had big dog beds in their bedroom
And allowed all the dogs to sleep in the bedroom with them.

So everythung sounded great yeah? We thought compared to a lonely kennel at a traditional boarding facility, that astro would love this place.

Also before we dropped him off we had a long talk with the couple about any particular problems astro has at the moment. And we mentioned that he has a really bad jumping habit at the moment. We also mentioned how he sleeps in our bed with us.
They said how the husband would help train Astro out of the jumping problem.

So, to some up this long story. We went and picked astro up last night. When he saw us, he ran up to us like he always does (10000 miles per hour) and gave us big kisses and seemed so
Happy to see us.

The husband then also said that they had been out to the forest earlier today and that's probably why astro would be tired.

Then we took him home and he seemed really tired. He was heaps chilled out, he did not attempt to jump on anyone!!!! His jumping behavior had just disappeared! We were staying at my parents house and he usually jumps all over them, so it was a real surprise.

Then he slept on his bed while we had dinner. And then we took him to bed. And he DID not even attempt to jump into our bed, and we put his dog bed next to our bed and he slept there all night with no problems.

So this morning, we took him out to the toilet and then we finally realised it. His behavior was different. He would not come
Near us. He would not come when called. He did not want any cuddles or any kisses. It was like he had grown all up over night, from a 6 month old to a 3 year old vizsla.

And to top it all off, he seems scared of me (I'm a male). He keeps getting really low and putting his head down and tail between his legs whenever I go near him. So I am really worried that his week at what seemed like paradise was far from it.

He will not go near my partner. And he seems so independent and seems to be not interested in us.

Does anyone know what the **** is wrong with our baby? Last week, he was our shadow and he would never leave our side and he would want to be on top of us/touching us 24/7. He was a true Velcro dog, now he wants nothing of us.

I am worried. There is a few possibilities, he could of either had a great time and didn't want to leave, or maybe he is still angry that we left him there. But what I am worried most about (and I have a feeling that this is what actually happened), is that the man was cruel or too firm/strong on him. I am scared he was physically cruel to astro when he jumped up and I am scared he may have used an E-collar.. Is it possible to stop a dog from jumping in 6 days? We had tried everything and all of a sudden he stops? He seems scared, and it seems as though he feels if he jumps he will be hit or something similar.

Vizsla puppys don't turn into adults at 6 months? 

We need some advice  hopefully he is just angry that we left him and he will come around in the next week


----------



## kenny1991 (Dec 30, 2012)

And sorry for all the grammatical/spelling mistakes on that last post! I wrote it from my phone


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Dude, Shepherds and GSP, in general are treated differently! A Hungarian dog is not as precise as a German dog  (that goes for the human as well... ;D)

I know GSD and I would never expect that from a Vizsla... The V is a thinking dog, it does things by itself when it puts two and two together. Owners go wrong when they push the V too soon and too often. A German dog's work attitude is nothing short of amazing, btw.

You can build confidence in the dog little by little and will be better for it (I mean, the experience it got from the kennel) :'(


----------



## kenny1991 (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks Datacan. That's what I have just been thinking - the way GSP's and vizsla respond to training may be a little different. Also, Astro may not be used to 'harsher' training. He was a bit of a sook before we left him - we just hope he doesn't loose all of his vizsla 'velcro' qualities that we fell in love with. We will try build confidence back in him so he knows we're not leaving him any time soon!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I'b be on the blower to the couple asking them what method they used to stop Astro jumping. I'd certainly be wanting to know the truth so I wouldn't go in all guns blazing but more softly softly. At least if you find out the truth you've got something to work with and you can start to regain Astro's "trust".


----------



## Rapunzel (May 10, 2013)

I would definitely question the sitters, but maybe take the dog back there and see how he acts around the man. If he acts excited to see him, maybe he just had a really good time and misses them. Let's hope that's the case. However, if he's scared and you notice him cower from the man, well I'm afraid you have your answer. 

Your dog's actions around them will tell the story. Then you'll have the true answer and be able to take it from there.


----------



## kenny1991 (Dec 30, 2012)

Hey guys, thanks for the replies. Well good news, Astro has come back around and warmed to us a bit more this afternoon! We have been trying to give him as much affection as possible and he seems to remember us  and we bought him a new toy and ran him around outside before, so he seems happy again. 

But still there is a significant change in his behavior. I spoke to the man and asked him earlier tonight about how he was getting astro to stop jumping and he said something along these lines... 'I would say NO in a very firm voice and push him down, and if he tried again then I would do it harder to show him it's not right'...

So I don't know  we tried to do the good thing and put astro there in that boarding facility because they Owned similar dogs and the fact that we were recommended them through another vizsla owner.. But now we are thinking maybe we should of just put him in a normal boarding kennel.. But then again he would of hated that too.

Haha I have an idea... We shall now just take astro on all our holidays


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

kenny1991 said:


> Hey guys, thanks for the replies. Well good news, Astro has come back around and warmed to us a bit more this afternoon! We have been trying to give him as much affection as possible and he seems to remember us  and we bought him a new toy and ran him around outside before, so he seems happy again.
> 
> But still there is a significant change in his behavior. I spoke to the man and asked him earlier tonight about how he was getting astro to stop jumping and he said something along these lines... 'I would say NO in a very firm voice and push him down, and if he tried again then I would do it harder to show him it's not right'...
> 
> ...


now that's the best plan ;D


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Maybe the guy just doesn't understand what the phrase "soft dog" really means!! Nevertheless, I agree that the best plan of all is to bring Astro along with you whenever you possibly can. 

I think maybe a lot of people don't realize just how tender-hearted Vizslas are. Their feelings are so easily hurt! Glad Astro seems to be coming around...


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

This is my biggest fear with leaving Watson in someone else's care. I have looked into many places like the ones you've described, as well as a few dog walkers, but deep down I really feel these people do not understand what it takes to handle a V. I am probably being over protective. So far, my husband and I have only vacationed places we can take him with us. 

I think you've received good advice so far, just rebuild your bond with Astro, and don't use those boarders in the future!


----------



## Laika (Mar 3, 2013)

Glad Astro is coming back to his old self 

I have been wanting to get a dog walker for some of the days when I can't get home as soon as I would like, but have been unable to decide on one for this very reason. I think--no, I know I am more protective of my V than I was of my own son, as silly as that may sound. 

Luckily a couple of friends I have just started their own doggie care business, and I trust them implicitly with our little V.

Hope Astro continues to make progress back to his old Velcro V ways


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

In any case it's not the end of the world. The little V was cared for and got a little tough love, I imagine.

Depends on the bloodline how fast it will rebound, there are Vs that have been mixed with GSP to bring back the breed from extinction after WW2...because only 11 or 12 known registered Vs were left standing.


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

A little too late, but anytime that someone says they will "train" your dog. I would be asking TONS of quesitons on how they plan to do it. I'm glad to hear that Astro is coming around, but I feel like you are definitely going to have to work on building trust with him again. As for him going from a 6-month old to an adult... I know many V's over the age of 3 that still want to be next to you, sleep in your bed or still have the "puppy energy". Don't forget he's a V! In my opinion, he should always have those specific qualities of an awesome vizsla.


----------

